# Bayou grande



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Im thinking about putting my kayak in at navy point launch any pointers? Is it worth fishing this time of year?


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

There's docks,channels,the bridge,an inlet at the bay end.What's not to fish?


----------



## chip24 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ive launched my kayak there a few times, got a couple rat reds off the docks by the houses.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I've been thru there many many times we always launch from navy point to go offshore and it looks like a great place to fish but the few time I've fished it hasent been very good same results today 1 rat red and 1 tiny trout


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

you can get trout around there, early.


----------

